# Gifts in Turkey



## hmh (Jun 25, 2008)

In Morocco we were asked often for good cast-off Western clothing, especially children's, so took some to Tunisia, where it was very welcome.

Is this the system in Turkey too? Would hate to upset people by doing the wrong thing!

Otherwise, French wine, pate etc, home-made jam are always nice to carry, as sometimes you want to return some hospitality w/ something of your own.

Helen


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

The last time that we were in Turkey, we found that the markets were very cheap and some of the quality was very good.
When looking we were often asked which label (fake) we would like.  
One of the best quality T shirts I have ever owned and has lasted for years was from a market in Turkey.
I used to carry Cigs for back handers and a thank you!
Although this maybe is no longer socially acceptable


----------



## StanDup (Sep 12, 2008)

As opposed to Morocco, most Turks are in Western clothes. I suppose it might be different if you get close to the borders with Iran or Syria.

As such, for most of the country, there isn't the demand for second hand European clothing, phones, etc..... and those items don't have the same 'currency' in Turkey as they have in Maroc. 

It's a much less intense experience all round. Despite a lot of family's (particularly in the country side) living a subsistence life style, we found no one 'angling' for a 'freebee'. 

Sharing a little treat may be welcomed but is not expected. A conversation in English is appreciated as much as anything. 

It's a great place to visit in a MH, very laid back and easy going.

Barry and Ruth


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I agree, I think you would need to be careful in case you cause offence offering gifts to the "natives". Turkey is an advanced country and proud of it. Gifts may still be fine in parts of Africa, Alan.


----------



## hmh (Jun 25, 2008)

Sounds more like the attitude in Tunisia than in Morocco, yes, we are always tentative about giving, it is more to be able to return hospitality etc.

Many thanks both, it is great to have an idea of a place in advance!

Helen


----------



## StanDup (Sep 12, 2008)

Are you 'off there' soon?

B


----------



## hmh (Jun 25, 2008)

Hope to leave perhaps Saturday 17th - Sunday is always good for driving, as no lorries on the road - but we won't get beyond Italy by Xmas I don't suppose.

Helen


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Have a good one Helen, we'll be following you sometime in February fingers crossed.  

Pete


----------



## StanDup (Sep 12, 2008)

Have a cracking trip. 

Barry


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Got onto this thread a bit late.
Don't compare Turkey with Morocco, gifts are not expected.

It's custom and practise to take a small gift if you are invited to visit a Turkish household. If there are children in the family chocolates/sweets are always welcome.

Please remember to remove your shoes when you enter the house. Be very careful when you admire something in the house as it might be presented to you when you leave. Turks give from the heart and not the pocket.

In general the people are very friendly and there is no need to give free hand outs. Peek season in the tourist areas might be a little different.

Enjoy your stay in Turkey we always do.

Safe travelling.

Don


----------



## hmh (Jun 25, 2008)

Don hi,

Thanks for that.

Are you heading off in the same direction?

Helen and David


----------

